# Con Badges?



## shootmister (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi, I am planning on going to Anthrocon 2013, And I have some questions regarding the badges. I would like to know what type of badges there are besides the admittance badges and sponsor badges.

I recall reading something about security at Anthrocon giving out neat little badges for doing something they like, What do they look like? Can you do anything with it? Do you have one?

Also with the character badges of peoples Fursonas, how much do they usually cost to get one made and colored nicely at the conventions, like what kind of price range are we talking.


PS: Yes I know its still kind of early to be talking about Anthroncon but I'm planning in advance and I'm a little excited.
PSS: Thank you, For all your help


----------



## Ricky (Nov 26, 2012)

shootmister said:


> I recall reading something about security at Anthrocon giving out neat little badges for doing something they like, What do they look like? Can you do anything with it? Do you have one?



lolwut

Security is supposed to give people shit so they can feel important keep people safe. I don't think they give out merit badges but it's been many years since I've been to AC so I could be wrong.



> Also with the character badges of peoples Fursonas, how much do they usually cost to get one made and colored nicely at the conventions, like what kind of price range are we talking.



I think the average is about 20 bucks but you will probably find them $5-60 depending on the quality and detail.

You're better off not waiting until the con so you can hunt around for artists you like.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, getting at least one personally-made custom conbadge is an absolute must at every con and I did not consider myself a Furry until I got my first. Now, I have so many of them, there's barely enough room to contain them all. And they're all unique and I love them dearly.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you talking about the suiter tags? Those are given out to suiters only. The policy regarding that is a mixed bag, but they are only given out to suiters. 

Custom badges are easy to obtain online, and sometimes at a convention depending on the artist you want to comission.

On average, they are about 15, and price goes up depending on the artist themselves, the medium and the craftsmanship.


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2012)

If you're looking for character badges you should search the main site. You can find them anywhere from $1 to $50.

And if you're looking for traditional art I do badges...


----------



## shootmister (Nov 26, 2012)

*Thanks you all for your post's.*

So more about the suiter badges, Are they just something neat you get for wherein a Fursuit to the con or does it also admit you to the headless lounge etc?

Also more about the Dorsi at Anthrocon, In the thing I read someone said they received a cool little card for chasing a laser that a Dorsi was pointing around.


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe you should ask that on Anthrocon's forum.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 26, 2012)

www.anthrocon.org


----------



## shootmister (Nov 27, 2012)

Well that's no fun lol


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2012)

shootmister said:


> *Thanks you all for your post's.*
> 
> So more about the suiter badges, Are they just something neat you get for wherein a Fursuit to the con or does it also admit you to the headless lounge etc?



They are both novelty and also act as nametag covers to protect media from looking at your Fur alias. I have about 4 of them.



> Also more about the Dorsi at Anthrocon, In the thing I read someone said they received a cool little card for chasing a laser that a Dorsi was pointing around.



With that, if you do a trick for the doorsai, they give you a tag. Atleast that's how it was with the Doorsai.


----------



## kayfox (Nov 28, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Are you talking about the suiter tags? Those are given out to suiters only. The policy regarding that is a mixed bag, but they are only given out to suiters.



Depends on the convention, Rainfurrest does them for anyone.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 29, 2012)

kayfox said:


> Depends on the convention, Rainfurrest does them for anyone.



AC is selective.


----------

